
Dashlane Terms of Serivce (updated, pdf) - banku_brougham
https://www.dashlane.com/terms/download/dashlane-terms-of-service-en.pdf
======
banku_brougham
The point of interest for me, in section 4b:

>You grant us a non-exclusive, royalty-free, fully paid, fully sublicenseable,
transferable, worldwide license, to reproduce, digitally transmit and use Your
Content for the purpose of providing you the Services.

I'd like them to be able to have rights to use my content for the purpose of
providing service, but what about this 'sublicensable, transferable' part. And
what if I'm using only the locally encrypted non-sync service, where I think
my data is not being copied or stored by Dashlane. Am I now granting such
permissions?

